# Hello from BC Canada



## missmoi (Jul 25, 2003)

Hello out there.  Since you asked so nicely for an intro I thought I'd take a few momos to tell you I'm here and who I am. 

My name is Margaret.  I'm a very young looking 37 year old Native Canadian/Swedish gal..... think Inga crossed with Pokahontus.  I've been married to my sweetheart, Robert, for 17 years (tomorrow!)  We are a childless couple with a wonderful big black lab. We live in the Okanagan of BC Canada... beautiful wonderful place to live.  

I have been bodybuilding since April 1, 2001 when I started the Body for Life program.  I did 3 challenges using that program when I decided I needed more and started getting serious about putting on muscle and making my body the temple of lean, strong muscle that I knew it was in my heart.  

I'm 5'6" - medium to slight build.  Weight is not something I put a lot of importance on... but for what it's worth I average 135 lbs. right now.  I started my quest for fitness at just under 30% bf and am now somewhere near 15% or less, but certainly not more ... some say I'm lower than 15% ... some say I'm a lot lower than that.  It's a number.  What's most important to me is my strength and what I can grab in my hands and what I see in the mirror.  And I can say with no hestitation that I like what I see very much ... so does hubby  

I did my first bulk last fall and from my own guestimate I gained about 3-4 pounds of muscle.  Currently I am cutting and will go back to bulk again in the fall.  

I weight train intensely 3-4 days a week - depending on the split and goals at the time.  I am most happy with my traps and shoulders.  I have a love/hate thing going with cardio.  I try to put in 4 days when cutting and barely do it when bulking.  

I eat a clean, healthy bodybuilders diet and am all natural... no drugs of any kind.  

I believe that life is what we make it.  I have created a wonderful life for myself and my guy.  In my spare time I travel and am a social butterly.  I love art and the beach.  

That's me.... happy to be here.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

Hallo Canada


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2003)

missmoi welcome to IM! 

we would love to see some of your BFL transformation pics!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome Margaret!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome to IM! 

Great to see yet another serious female on board.  I look forward to watching your progress here on IM!


----------

